# Plex VS Xbmc ?



## Bombigolo (19 Mars 2010)

Bonjour 
je souhaite installer un lecteur multimédia , et actuellement tente de voir du coté de Plex et Xbmc ,
qui apres avoir parcouru le fofo , semblent être les plus rependus .
(si vous en connaissez d'autres , je suis preneur également )

Il me semble que l'un des deux est issu de l'autre ?
D'apres vous , lequel est actuellement le plus abouti , le plus stable/fiable ?
Il serait installé sur un Mini , raccordé à une TV , pour y lire principalement de la video 
en divx et mkv ( 720p pour la majorité)

Je patauge également dans la lecture de flux venant de youtube &#8230; , si vous avez des conseils ? 

Ps : une sortie d'Apple TV mise à jour ( plus "ouverte" sur la lecture mkv&#8230; ) est elle prevue prochainement ?

merci


----------



## wip (19 Mars 2010)

Bonjour 

Cela n'a pas été facile de faire un choix car les deux logiciels se ressemble énormément, font la même chose et peuvent quasiment adopter les même skins.
C'est à cause du skin d'orginie de Xbmc que j'ai adopté ce dernier car c'était celui que je pilote le mieux à la souris (sans fil, du canapé). Mais cela fonctionne aussi avec un iphone et l'application Rowmote. Mais là ou il est le plus pratique, c'est avec l'utilisation d'un clavier (curieux). Je me demande si cela fonctionne avec les grosses télécommandes universelles Logitech???

Je l'utilise maintenant depuis plus de 2 mois pour regarder DivX et mkv HD et j'en suis très content.

Par contre, je n'utilise pas les flux.


----------



## Bombigolo (19 Mars 2010)

en effet , sur plex , j'avais remarqué les petits "problemes" de souris .

Sur Xbmc , est ce que tu utilises la remote Apple ? 
Ce serait pour mon epouse , et il lui faut un truc qui soit le plus simple possible 
( elle utilise principalement windows  ) 

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> en effet , sur plex , j'avais remarqué les petits "problemes" de souris .
> 
> Sur Xbmc , est ce que tu utilises la remote Apple ?
> Ce serait pour mon epouse , et il lui faut un truc qui soit le plus simple possible
> ...



Et toi, sur "Applications, est-ce que tu utilise le lien vers cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure juste sous le bouton "Nouveau" ? 

On déménage !


----------



## wip (19 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> en effet , sur plex , j'avais remarqué les petits "problemes" de souris .
> 
> Sur Xbmc , est ce que tu utilises la remote Apple ?
> Ce serait pour mon epouse , et il lui faut un truc qui soit le plus simple possible
> ...


Le plus pratique reste d'utiliser une souris sans fils avec un tapis de souris rigide. Le programme RowRemote qui simule une télécommande Apple fonctionne bien, mais l'integration de cette télécommande par Flex ou Xbmc est vraiment pas intuitive.
Comme je disais plus haut, ces programmes sont curieusement fait pour etre piloté à partir d'un clavier. Avec un clavier sans fils, ça marche bien et c'est le plus intuitif. Mais ça prend un peu de place sur la table basse du salon .
Bref, quand je peux, je prend la souris, sinon, télécommande Apple, mais je me perds parfois dans les menus... 

Reste que les menus sont superbes, et la qualité video est très bonne. Et le son en 5.1 , ça le fait


----------



## fpoil (19 Mars 2010)

Il y a aussi Boxee le 3éme larron de la famille ( xbmc etant le godfather).   Sinon à priori Plex est le plus Mac puisque disponible que sur cette plateforme, Boxee le plus orienté lecture de flux du web (surtout interressant pour les usa où sont disponibles des services comme Hulu voir netflix), xbmc le maître à tous multiplateforme...  Sinon une ATV hackée + carte broadcom crystal te donnera accés au meilleur des 2 mondes si le 720p est ta limite haute : xbmc, parfaite intégration d itunes et iphotos, acces direct à yourtube le tout à la telco.


----------



## Bombigolo (19 Mars 2010)

Merci pour vos reponses , et désolé pour le choix de la rubrique  :rose:

Pour les problemes de remote ou souris , le mini sera équipé d'un clavier sans fil ,cela devrait donc le faire .
Je ne connaissais pas Boxee , et vais regarder ça ce week end .

Quand à la solution ATV , j'ai parcouru quelques posts , et ne me sent pas trop de bricoler le materiel ( j'ai deux mains gauche ) 
Meme si cela semble présenter certains avantages , au moins financiers par rapport au mini , je suis étonné qu'Apple
n'ouvre pas plus ce produit aux autres formats , surtout au mkv .

Mon achat étant prévu pour la fin du mois , je peux espérer une mise à jour d'ici là


----------

